# General > Birdwatching >  where have they all gone?

## highlander

I usually get loads of birds at the feed table, none now for two weeks but one blackbird and one goldfinch, where have they all gone? Is anyone else finding there is less birdies about.

----------


## Aaldtimer

> I usually get loads of birds at the feed table, none now for two weeks but one blackbird and one goldfinch, where have they all gone? Is anyone else finding there is less birdies about.


Yes indeed, very noticeable reduction on my feeders! 
Even the Starlings are greatly reduced. It's been a hard winter for the wee brown jobs. 
I was heartened to see a coal tit the other day...just how the wee ones survive always amazes me!
 :Frown:

----------


## Kenn

Same here, not seeing the robins,thrush,wagtails and only one or two chaffinches instead of the twenty or so we did have visiting.
Starlings,sparrows,blackbirds and dunnocks still cleaning me out though.

----------


## dafi

I think the cold may well have done for a lot of them. Things dont seem to bad with the sparrows and greenfinches around us but they do get well fed localy. Wren numbers seem down out and about. I havent seen a single stonechat since before the snows and thats a concern. But the coming breeding season will give a truer picture of what is going on.

The best thing to hope for if your birds have dissapered is that they are feeding with large mixed flocks out in the country side and will be back.....fingers crossed!

----------


## Anji

We've had a big reduction in the number of little birds, too. 
There seem to be as many starlings as ever, but less sparrows, dunnocks and finches. 
I haven't seen any coal tits or blue tits for ages.
So sad.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> I think the cold may well have done for a lot of them. Things dont seem to bad with the sparrows and greenfinches around us but they do get well fed localy. Wren numbers seem down out and about. I havent seen a single stonechat since before the snows and thats a concern. But the coming breeding season will give a truer picture of what is going on.
> 
> The best thing to hope for if your birds have dissapered is that they are feeding with large mixed flocks out in the country side and will be back.....fingers crossed!


My garden in Thurso has been taken over by greenfinch and chaffinches,cant remember ever seeing so many.Blue and great tits are a common occurrance but no wrens.
I have spotted a few wrens among the hedgerows along Thurso river,above the swimming pool footbridge.

----------


## highland red

I have just come back from  an hour or so down Westerdale way, and I drove past Strathmore Lodge and stopped beside the wee Loch on the right as you go down to Loch More trail info. (sorry I can't be more specific than that as I'm not native to Caithness.

I was scanning the very calm Loch with binoculars and there appeared to be just one solitary bird on the Loch.  Now I'm none too hot at recognition but whatever the bird was had the profile of one of the divers, and did indeed keep diving for fairly lengthy periods.  I couldn't be more specific about which one as I haven't seen one before and I could only get it in profile and with the fading light.  I felt certain that it was one of the Diver family, but when I got home and looked at the Collins British birds they are described as "rare" so I'm beginning to have my doubts now.  I watched it for a while and the profile matches the  photos in the book to a Tee.

This definitely wasn't a goose.  Help please.

----------


## nirofo

> I have just come back from an hour or so down Westerdale way, and I drove past Strathmore Lodge and stopped beside the wee Loch on the right as you go down to Loch More trail info. (sorry I can't be more specific than that as I'm not native to Caithness.
> 
> I was scanning the very calm Loch with binoculars and there appeared to be just one solitary bird on the Loch. Now I'm none too hot at recognition but whatever the bird was had the profile of one of the divers, and did indeed keep diving for fairly lengthy periods. I couldn't be more specific about which one as I haven't seen one before and I could only get it in profile and with the fading light. I felt certain that it was one of the Diver family, but when I got home and looked at the Collins British birds they are described as "rare" so I'm beginning to have my doubts now. I watched it for a while and the profile matches the photos in the book to a Tee.
> 
> This definitely wasn't a goose. Help please.


No reason why it couldn't be a Diver, we have both Red-throated and Black-throated Divers breeding in Caithness and they can be seen on many of the lochs during the Spring and Summer.  I would say if it was on a small loch then it would most likely be a Red-throated, Black-throats tend to stick to the larger lochs.

_nirofo_.

----------


## highland red

> No reason why it couldn't be a Diver, we have both Red-throated and Black-throated Divers breeding in Caithness and they can be seen on many of the lochs during the Spring and Summer.  I would say if it was on a small loch then it would most likely be a Red-throated, Black-throats tend to stick to the larger lochs.
> 
> _nirofo_.


Thanks a lot for that Nirofo.  As I said it was the small Loch on the way to Loch More, but I couldn't make out any fine detail or colour.

P.S. Sorry to all for screwing up the right thread for my post ::  ::

----------


## Ricco

Being further South we have loads of Blue and Great tits, long tails as well. Also seem to have a pair of Gold Crests and Black Caps nesting somewhere close.  Loads of Blackbirds, Robins and the occasional wren.

----------


## highland red

We have been getting finches in abundance this year, and more Siskins than ever before.  We even had a Blue Tit on the feeder on Monday (never had one before but we have had a solitary Great Tit).

Had a Robin when the snow was around but no recent sighting since, but probably a few less Greenfinches than normal.

----------


## onecalledk

have had lots and lots of birds in the garden feeding lately.  Blue tits, robins (at least 3 or 4 some younger ones), starlings, wood pigeons..... 

K

----------


## porshiepoo

They must have all come here. lol
Have loads of Greenfinches, Bull finches, Blue Tits, Great Tits and even saw a waxwing a couple of weeks ago.

----------


## Anji

Well, stop being so selfish, porshie, and send mine back here.

I'm missing them!

----------


## nemosia

Still plenty of finches coming to our feeders. Here's some from this morning.

----------


## Kenn

Been invaded by Pied Wagtails the last couple of days.

----------


## Lingland

Beautiful pics thank you

----------


## nemosia

> Beautiful pics thank you


Thanks L, I try not to take photos at the feeders but the goldfinches look so neat. Here's another from yesterday.



Ten goldfinches at the feeders this morning.

----------


## Kenn

I miss the goldfinches used to get alot of them in my last garden, hopefully as the new one grows and gives cover along with plants that produce seeds, I might get some here.

----------


## Lingland

My small bird population has dwindled as well (wick side) but I have seen more than one sparrow hawk thats what Im blaming.  Sitll have a few goldfinches and a couple of siskins. My but they love the niger seed.

----------


## Anji

Our numbers seem to be increasing again. The chaffinches are back, as well as our little wren. I think there are more greenfinches than there were last week, and I saw a blue tit yesterday.

----------


## Kenn

Suddenly this week the chaffinches are back along with a pair of siskins and some goldfinches but still no robin or thrush,

----------


## ducati

Siskins for the first time in two years this week. 2 females and a male, so hopefully nesting nearby.

Loads of Wrens, they love our thick hedges.

A mouse that we can watch in the late evening running up and down the apple tree out to the nut feeder and back.  ::

----------


## Liz

I have a pair of siskins in my garden for the first time in a very long time and also four goldfinch which is wonderful.

I bought nyjer seed and feeders for them a few years ago but gave up and gave them away eventually, as there was no sign of goldfinch, so have now had to restock! :: 

There are far more finches coming to my garden to be fed than usual ie chaffinch,greenfinch and goldfinch.

Glad to say my favourite wee sparrows are back as well along with the starling  hooligans!

Also getting crows and ravens who are a flipping pest as they ramraid the feeders!!!!

Ducati I love the photo of the wee mouse! :Grin:

----------


## ducati

Another one in the snow. " if I can just get this down the hole, we'll eat like kings"

----------


## Liz

AAAWWWWW Cute! :Grin:

----------

